# How is the fishing in delaware about now?



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello all. I am thinking of going up to Delaware to fish on the Indian River inlet. Can anyone tell me how it has been going up there this time of year? I really like to surf fish but have never been there to do it. Moving into new territory.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Flounder in the inlet...north side on outgoing tide ,south side on incoming...1 oz white bucktails or jigheads with white gulp...small blues are runnung in & out now...Watch out the bottom is real sticky there...Use a teardrop sinker with whatever you want to drag above it with a long leader...less chance of getting hung up...
U can try sandfleas on a plain hook tight to the rocks for tog.sheepshead or triggers....but all these are hit or miss...


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Everything From what I've heard recently at IRI: 

It's *S-l-o-w-w-w-w*


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Real slow and small fish unless you target sharks at night 

1


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

View attachment 40601


Caught at IRI....Guess it wasn't slow for this guy.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

No pics there kinda like the fish ,, the fact is talking with my locals it's slooooow very slooow , does not mean a blind squirrel seeking a nut every day won't find a couple but the rest of the of the squirrels ain't finding much and a newbie fishing the IR chances are not too good other than catching rocks 

9


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/ricksbaita...351503117606/1591860424166700/?type=3&theater

try above link...?


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> View attachment 40601
> 
> 
> Caught at IRI....Guess it wasn't slow for this guy.


What else did he get?...........it's still slow

http://www.oldinlet.com/fishinginfo/fishingreport.php


----------



## MrBlue (Dec 20, 2004)

NDIAN RIVER INLET

Fishing here is about as slow as it gets. A very few keeper flounder at the Inlet or from the Back Bays. There are just not many flounder here.

Sheepshead and triggerfish have been caught from the jetty rocks on sand fleas. This action too seems to have slowed down.

SURF FISHING

I have heard nothing from the surf since last weekend’s storm. There are plenty of people fishing along the beach, they just don’t catch anything.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

For IRI, night time is the right time but it's still a good bit of work right now.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

CYT said:


> What else did he get?...........it's still slow
> 
> http://www.oldinlet.com/fishinginfo/fishingreport.php


I love how most of the people on here commenting on IRI don't even live around here..I talk to a guy just about every other day who fishes that inlet religiously this time of year ...what I stated above is what's really going on...he got 3 keeper flounder there last friday using the method I described...sure its slow...but if you get out there and try instead of reading reports that say -"its slow" you might actually catch something


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> I love how most of the people on here commenting on IRI don't even live around here..I talk to a guy just about every other day who fishes that inlet religiously this time of year ...what I stated above is what's really going on...he got 3 keeper flounder there last friday using the method I described...sure its slow...but if you get out there and try instead of reading reports that say -"its slow" you might actually catch something


Yeah....OK.

You make your first report to the "newbie" sound like it's wide open and it's a far cry from that.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CYT said:


> What else did he get?...........it's still slow
> 
> http://www.oldinlet.com/fishinginfo/fishingreport.php


strap on your korkers and work them jetties, fish are there


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

WOW! I fished there a lot years ago. I am afraid to even talk about it.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info. I still like it up there. Even if I don't catch anything it will still be worth the effort.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

View attachment 40753

Here's another one of my buddies who was down there this past friday ....Stop sitting your fat asses down in your easy chair and reading reports from 100 miles away...The locals know what's up !!


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Pomatomus salta said:


> View attachment 40753
> 
> Here's another one of my buddies who was down there this past friday ....Stop sitting your fat asses down in your easy chair and reading reports from 100 miles away...The locals know what's up !!


I try it and it says your attachment is invalid.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

TRY THIS :https://www.facebook.com/HookemandC...825220696258/1583482575030508/?type=3&theater


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Ya the locals who have nothing better to do than bring thier fat ass to the IRI everyday in hopes of catching one of the few fish caught by dozens of fisherman there , the rest of us working stiffs actualy have better things to do than sit and pray we catch lightning in a bottle , that's why we rely on accurate fishing reports of the overall fishing scene , 

9


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey guys I've been fishing IRI since the mid 1960's and the one thing I learned is that conditions are constantly changing. I haven't fished there for a few years now due to balance problem but when I was fishing there on a frequent basis I was constantly changing my methods and for the most part pretty successful. You really need to fish it weekly (I know-hard to due) which builds confidence and that alone will put fish in the cooler. Following fishing reports is OK to a point but remember just because the fish were there (whenever) doesn't mean they will be there when you are. Good luck, stay safe, wear your corkers and fish at night.:fishing:


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I like to fish topwater plugs in the inlet at night during the Summer. Right now though, bass fishing is all I do (flipping and pitching) and frogging...

Sandcrab
Dover, DE Resident now


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

"that's why we rely on accurate fishing reports of the overall fishing scene ," If I relied on those so -called accurate reports - I would never get off the couch and go fishing ...Good fisherman MAKE reports rather that following them !!!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> TRY THIS :https://www.facebook.com/HookemandC...825220696258/1583482575030508/?type=3&theater


What the hell does that prove? Probably caught from a boat drifting the inlet or back bay.

You gotta do better than that Mr. Local.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

CYT said:


> What the hell does that prove? Probably caught from a boat drifting the inlet or back bay.
> 
> You gotta do better than that Mr. Local.


opcorn:


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Nope, CYT ...caught standing at the rail on the north side....


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CYT said:


> What the hell does that prove? Probably caught from a boat drifting the inlet or back bay.
> 
> You gotta do better than that Mr. Local.


keeper flatties aren't too difficult to get in IRI if the water clarity is good, I favor the S side...my buddy just pulled a 5lb weakie out too the other night along with a bunch of schoolie bass n blues.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

We need pictures. LOL!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> We need pictures. LOL!


x2


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> keeper flatties aren't too difficult to get in IRI if the water clarity is good, I favor the S side...my buddy just pulled a 5lb weakie out too the other night along with a bunch of schoolie bass n blues.


Was it a weakie or a nice spec ? 

spec=speckled trout weakie=grey trout

I believe weakie's get much bigger than specs ??


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Was it a weakie or a nice spec ?
> 
> spec=speckled trout weakie=grey trout
> 
> I believe weakie's get much bigger than specs ??


------You got dat right.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CYT said:


> Was it a weakie or a nice spec ?
> 
> spec=speckled trout weakie=grey trout
> 
> I believe weakie's get much bigger than specs ??


weakfish......no pics coming from me.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> weakfish......no pics coming from me.


Are you still "on the rack" Kracka? How's that foot?

We need you out there finesse fishing those south side flatties in tight to the rocks.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

which side of the inlet you fish for flounder has everything to do with tide...I caught quite a few of them south side flounder "tight to the rocks" last june..used 6" nuclear chicken grubs on a 1 oz jighead


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CYT said:


> Are you still "on the rack" Kracka? How's that foot?
> 
> We need you out there finesse fishing those south side flatties in tight to the rocks.


I am gonna try and run down friday night and give it a go, it's a good tide but not my favorite moon to fish. haven't been out since getting sliced up. It's healing pretty well but still a cut there too. I can do most stuff normally again now. 



Pomatomus salta said:


> which side of the inlet you fish for flounder has everything to do with tide...I caught quite a few of them south side flounder "tight to the rocks" last june..used 6" nuclear chicken grubs on a 1 oz jighead


in my experience so far, tide hasn't had a huge effect on the flatties down in there. I probably fish the rocks a bit different than you do too(based on what you said you use down in there).


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> which side of the inlet you fish for flounder has everything to do with tide...I caught quite a few of them south side flounder "tight to the rocks" last june..used 6" nuclear chicken grubs on a 1 oz jighead


The boyz over at Old Inlet have told me:

"Fish the North side on the incoming and the south side on the outgoing"...don't know how accurate that is tho.


A 1oz leadhead tight to the rocks sounds like problems at IRI unless you like to retie a bunch of rigs. That's just my experience especially when the tide is ripping.

Someone told me(Kracka) to use weighted weedless bass hooks on your plastics or Gulp' to avoid getting hung. Haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

The boyz over at Old Inlet have told me:

"Fish the North side on the incoming and the south side on the outgoing"...don't know how accurate that is tho..........................very accurate !


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Question: Is fishing the beach next to the jetties at IRI ever any good for flounder? I never tried that, and no way I could go out on the jetty.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> Question: Is fishing the beach next to the jetties at IRI ever any good for flounder? I never tried that, and no way I could go out on the jetty.


Don't be such a wimp Andy.

Here's what you do: 

Don your waders and rain gear, put on your corkers, trek on out to the tip of the jetty during a Noreaster at 2am by yourself in the dark and work a 6" Storm swim shad.
Make sure you fish the incoming and always throw your lure upstream so it looks all natural. That's it. Nothing to it. I see guys doing it all the time. You'll be rewarded with some 40+" Rock. I've seen that too.
Oh yeah, don't forget your gaff strapped on to your back. Piece a cake.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CYT said:


> Don't be such a wimp Andy.
> 
> Here's what you do:
> 
> ...


that's about right....it's a lil sketchy going out now since some of the rocks washed away in the winter NE'er....In big water I also wear and auto inflate PFD and I don't have the balls to fish alone in rough water or top of incoming. The gaff is pretty much needed out there, doesn't mean u have to stick the fish with it though, you can go under the gill plate and slide it up a rock. I thought it was unnecessary but after my last fish out there I know I need to get one.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> that's about right....it's a lil sketchy going out now since some of the rocks washed away in the winter NE'er....In big water I also wear and auto inflate PFD and I don't have the balls to fish alone in rough water or top of incoming. The gaff is pretty much needed out there, doesn't mean u have to stick the fish with it though, you can go under the gill plate and slide it up a rock. I thought it was unnecessary but after my last fish out there I know I need to get one.


All you youngin's that attempt this style of fishing are crazy and insane. 
You need to put a GoPro camera next to your head lamp and upload the video on the Red Bull channel. Maybe do a back flip while your out there.

*WARNING*
Anyone over the age of 40, do not attempt this type of fishing.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CYT said:


> All you youngin's that attempt this style of fishing are crazy and insane.
> You need to put a Go Pro camera next to your head lamp and upload the video on the Red Bull channel or something.
> 
> *WARNING*
> Anyone over the age of 40, do not attempt this type of fishing.


There's a few guys in their 50s who get out there past the first break.

I don't think they have night vision gopro's and turning your light on out there is a big no-no unless 100% needed. I may get one anyhow if I get this hobie this weekend.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

WOW! 40 replies. I think that is tops for the year.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Don't be such a wimp Andy.
> 
> Here's what you do:
> 
> ...


 LOL! No thanks CYT. If I do get motivated to go to IRI, I think I will just rig up with a 5 1/2" Albino Shad on a 3/4 or 1 once ball head jig head and cast to the first piling of the bridge on the north side and see if the rock fish still hang out there sometimes. Two bass, one crappie and one pickerel this morning on a Md. lake. Very slow morning. No one answered my question about the beach next to the jetties.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> LOL! No thanks CYT. If I do get motivated to go to IRI, I think I will just rig up with a 5 1/2" Albino Shad on a 3/4 or 1 once ball head jig head and cast to the first piling of the bridge on the north side and see if the rock fish still hang out there sometimes.


Sounds like you have some experience down there....... that's exactly what guys due to catch Stripers.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Sounds like you have some experience down there....... that's exactly what guys due to catch Stripers.


 Yes long ago before digital cameras came out, or before I had one.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

andypat said:


> LOL! No thanks CYT. If I do get motivated to go to IRI, I think I will just rig up with a 5 1/2" Albino Shad on a 3/4 or 1 once ball head jig head and cast to the first piling of the bridge on the north side and see if the rock fish still hang out there sometimes. Two bass, one crappie and one pickerel this morning on a Md. lake. Very slow morning. No one answered my question about the beach next to the jetties.


there are no pilings to cast to with the new bridge, it's a suspension bridge. You don't have a current break anymore like a piling that comes out of the water.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> there are no pilings to cast to with the new bridge, it's a suspension bridge. You don't have a current break anymore like a piling that comes out of the water.


What he said ....


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone over the age of 40, do not attempt this type of fishing.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the big warning sign mister but sometimes I just can't help going back there. Any saltwater fisherman in DD/MD should attempt to do this at least once no matter how young or old he is. It's a life experience if you make it out alive, and it's not too bad if you gear up and choose the right weather/ocean conditions.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

kurazy kracka said:


> there are no pilings to cast to with the new bridge, it's a suspension bridge. You don't have a current break anymore like a piling that comes out of the water.


 Thanks, I didn't know that. Going to Blackwater NWR Visitor Center this morning to buy a senior lifetime pass to all national Parks for $10.00. Pretty good deal.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Hysteresis said:


> Thanks for the big warning sign mister but sometimes I just can't help going back there. Any saltwater fisherman in DD/MD should attempt to do this at least once no matter how young or old he is. It's a life experience if you make it out alive, and it's not too bad if you gear up and choose the right weather/ocean conditions.


It definitely keeps you on your toes out there. I have a few buddies that will fish it in some pretty questionable conditions. If there is more than a foot of water running across my feet I'm running for high ground.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Surf report : kings, small blues (12-16") and a few spot in the surf this weekend....


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for the surf report Salta!

IRI report Saturday morning : Slow on the incoming. Saw a a bunch of 6" snappers chasing pinhead bait next to the rocks. 
Guys fishing flounder on the southside back corner reported skunks fishing bait and throwing jigs. Nothing for me fishing 4" swimming mullets and floating fleas except a couple of those small pesky snapper blues.

Talked to a couple guys that have been camping at the camp ground for a month.
They said they've never seen it this slow.....no BS.

Wonder if we'll see a mullet run this year? We need that desperately.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Looks like the inlet came alive !!!!!! https://www.facebook.com/ricksbaita...351503117606/1607628165923259/?type=3&theater


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Pomatomus salta said:


> TRY THIS :https://www.facebook.com/HookemandC...825220696258/1583482575030508/?type=3&theater


NICE!!! I am going to try to get to some of those places.


----------

